# Sonnen: "Axe Murderer, my Ass. I’m more intimidated by Axe Body Spay."



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Some more Chael goodness:


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

lol harsh but true.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

If this doesn't wake up my beloved forum nothing will.:thumb02:


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Chael Sonnen for city council or head of the water department! I love him but his smacktalk loses it's luster if he's not fighting unfortunately


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Chael sonnen:

-Felon

-Drug User/Cheater

-Submitted by Jeremy Horn (twice submitted once knocked out)

-Knocked out by Terry Martin

-Never been a champ 

-No Honor

Record

25-11-1

Wanderlei Silva:

-Legend in MMA

-Hero of Brazil

-Pride Middle Weight Champion

-2003 Middle Weight Grand Prix Winner

-Will be remembered as one of the greatest fighters to have ever lived

Record:

33-10-1-1














i still wished his next fight was against the eight big burly gay men rushing him in the shower :thumb02:


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

the axe body spray joke sounds like something an 8 year old would say


----------



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

I do find alot of what Chael says very entertaining. However, I seem to recall a shared car journey between Wandy and Chael where Wandy confronted Chael about some of his comments, and for lack of a better term, Chael "bitched out".

http://www.mmatko.com/wanderlei-silva-confronts-chael-sonnen-on-the-way-to-the-texas-state-capitol/


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

Its just sad now. Its like that kid in class that thinks he is funny cause everyone laughed at one joke so he just keeps going and going and going. He needs to stay relevent true but at the same time you have to realize that its old now.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Intimidated by Axe body spray? So in other words Chael smells?



xeberus said:


> Chael sonnen:
> 
> -Felon
> 
> ...



Eh technically he wasn't really knocked out by Terry Martin. His corner retired him due to a rib injury(ironic isn't it?)


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

prolyfic said:


> Its just sad now. Its like that kid in class that thinks he is funny cause everyone laughed at one joke so he just keeps going and going and going. He needs to stay relevent true but at the same time you have to realize that its old now.


This.

Chael was only funny/original before the Anderson fight. Now he just says dumb shit for attention.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Chael wasn't even funny or original before the Anderson fight, I dont understand why anybody likes this guy at all. His jokes aren't funny they're just stupid and he's not that good of a fighter he gets submitted by everybody and has never been a champion despite cheating. 
Dude is a scumbag, I'm tired of seeing threads about him.


----------



## joshtara (Jun 23, 2011)

Sonnen's trash talking makes me laugh. It's horribly ridiculous but it does a great job of getting him high profile fights and promoting them.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

I find it funny, but then again its point less since he is reaching out for attention. Him saying this shit right now is pointless. He can't fight so everything he says it just entertainment. The only thing i find weird is y is he always attacking Brazilians and guys not from the USA, he went after anderson,machida,crocop,GSP,now wandy. I know he said something about lesnar but he does not seen to attack real guys who he knocks will call out his bs such as rampage,evans,jones,etc.


----------



## Fard (Nov 5, 2010)

another attempt to stay relevant and keep his name in the mix. even though he's a total scumbag and I totally dislike him as a person, he used to make me laugh.

now, he's just desperate.:bored01:

btw @xeberus that gif is awesome.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

I like Wandy, but I had a little giggle at this.


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

Meh this stuff is funny u just gotta take it with a pinch of salt!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Sonnen on twitter is great. Looks like im in the minority when i say i really like the guy.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

He's that guy who thinks everyone is laughing with him when actually 90% are laughing at him. Poor guy.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hixxy said:


> Sonnen on twitter is great. Looks like im in the minority when i say i really like the guy.


me too only a few understand the awesomeness of mr sonnen


----------



## RWCNT (Dec 16, 2010)

Brydon said:


> I do find alot of what Chael says very entertaining. However, I seem to recall a shared car journey between Wandy and Chael where Wandy confronted Chael about some of his comments, and for lack of a better term, Chael "bitched out".
> 
> http://www.mmatko.com/wanderlei-silva-confronts-chael-sonnen-on-the-way-to-the-texas-state-capitol/


I wouldn't say Chael bitched out, moreso chose to ignore a sad attempt at intimidation from a has-been who he knows isn't on his level.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Chael wasn't even funny or original before the Anderson fight, I dont understand why anybody likes this guy at all. His jokes aren't funny they're just stupid and he's not that good of a fighter he gets submitted by everybody and has never been a champion despite cheating.
> Dude is a scumbag, I'm tired of seeing threads about him.


im tired of seeing your hate posts about him, if you really hated him and wanted to see him blend into nothing you would just ignore these threads, next you'll be stopping off by barnett threads who again is awesome


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

xeberus said:


> Chael sonnen:
> 
> -Felon
> 
> ...





prolyfic said:


> Its just sad now. Its like that kid in class that thinks he is funny cause everyone laughed at one joke so he just keeps going and going and going. He needs to stay relevent true but at the same time you have to realize that its old now.





St.Paul Guy said:


> This.
> 
> Chael was only funny/original before the Anderson fight. Now he just says dumb shit for attention.





Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Chael wasn't even funny or original before the Anderson fight, I dont understand why anybody likes this guy at all. His jokes aren't funny they're just stupid and he's not that good of a fighter he gets submitted by everybody and has never been a champion despite cheating.
> Dude is a scumbag, I'm tired of seeing threads about him.


All that!!!!

Dude is a nobody trying to be relevant by talking about relevant guys.

A perfect example of parasitism, he makes me think of something to be dumped down the toilet.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

and once again the irrelevant, uninteresting, nobody who never did nuthin has the most active thread on the forum.


because nobody cares about Chael.:happy01:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

AmdM said:


> All that!!!!
> 
> Dude is a nobody trying to be relevant by talking about relevant guys.
> 
> A perfect example of parasitism, he makes me think of something to be dumped down the toilet.


see oldfans post


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> and once again the irrelevant, uninteresting, nobody who never did nuthin has the most active thread on the forum.
> 
> 
> because nobody cares about Chael.:happy01:


Exactly. I mean... imagine a fight between Sonnen and Bisping. Two nobody-done-nothing-bums who *nobody* likes... selling out a huge arena. Makes no sense. :sarcastic06:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Exactly. I mean... imagine a fight between Sonnen and Bisping. Two nobody-done-nothing-bums who *nobody* likes... selling out a huge arena. Makes no sense. :sarcastic06:


YEAH! 

... uh.....wait what did you just do? Bisping?

That irrelevant wanker needs to shut up. nobody cares about him.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

He may be relevant as a person & on forums but to be honest since he can't fight he is not relevant as a fighter, thats what the guys meant I'm pretty sure.
Most people like to talk about him because he's controversial whether you hate or love him, but it still doesn't change the fact that he's a one dimensional mediocre fighter who is at the moment not relevant in fighting.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

honestly, I think he's trying to keep his name in Dana's head. Maybe he's trying to get dana to say **** the CSAC let's do it in Brazil.

One way or another we'll hear the words "Back by popular demand" soon.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> YEAH!
> 
> ... uh.....wait what did you just do? Bisping?
> 
> That irrelevant wanker needs to shut up. nobody cares about him.


:thumb02:


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

*yawn* Go away Chael until you can fight. Like you said, half of a "FIGHTER'S" career is marketing. You're not a fighter currently. Once you get your license back and can back this stuff up in a sanctioned match, then I'll be interested in hearing your smack talk.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Well I am a fan of wandy and not much of a fan of chael but I got to admit the guy is creative and funny. He can always make me laugh and for those that know my recent events I needed that lift for the day.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

when Muhammad Ali was made an irrelevant nonfighter by the courts. He started talking. He spoke at a college a week for a year. he talked and talked until the U.S. Supreme court couldn't stand it anymore and reversed the decision just to shut him up.

Keep talking Chael.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

He didn't say anything to Wandy when Wandy confronted him about his comments directed towards Minotouro. Always a big man when his opponent isn't around him. Does any have that video of Wandy and Sonnen in the Car?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> when Muhammad Ali was made an irrelevant nonfighter by the courts. He started talking. He spoke at a college a week for a year. he talked and talked until the U.S. Supreme court couldn't stand it anymore and reversed the decision just to shut him up.
> 
> Keep talking Chael.


Will trashing a random Brazilian MMA fighter grab the Supreme Courts attention as much as attacking their foreign and domestic policies? :confused02:

Not that anything would surprise me in this day and age.


----------



## Fard (Nov 5, 2010)

oldfan said:


> when Muhammad Ali was made an irrelevant nonfighter by the courts. He started talking. He spoke at a college a week for a year. he talked and talked until the U.S. Supreme court couldn't stand it anymore and reversed the decision just to shut him up.
> 
> Keep talking Chael.


shouldn't mention Ali's name in the same sentence as "his". pure blasphemy.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Will trashing a random Brazilian MMA fighter grab the Supreme Courts attention as much as attacking their foreign and domestic policies? :confused02:
> 
> Not that anything would surprise me in this day and age.


way to purposely miss the point.

He doesn't need the Supreme court. Just Dana and/or the CSAC.

Keep talking Chael


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> way to purposely miss the point.
> 
> He doesn't need the Supreme court. Just Dana and/or the CSAC.
> 
> Keep talking Chael


What on this earth could Dana or the CSAC possibly do to shut Chael up? Give him a licence to fight? Surely that'll turn the Chael-O-meter to 11 and we'll all be crushed under a steaming pile of gloating Sonnen bile... till he manages to amusingly car crash his life once again.

Not complaining mind. I enjoy Sonnens bile. At least he has a personality. Unlike some robot fuckwits.


----------



## ArcherCC (Dec 12, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> im tired of seeing your hate posts about him, if you really hated him and wanted to see him blend into nothing you would just ignore these threads, next you'll be stopping off by barnett threads who again is awesome


And the rest of us are tired of seeing your nut hugging man love posts for him, so whats your point?


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Soakked said:


> He didn't say anything to Wandy when Wandy confronted him about his comments directed towards Minotouro. Always a big man when his opponent isn't around him. *Does any have that video of Wandy and Sonnen in the Car?*


Its on page 2 of this thread. Theres a link anyway. 

I used to hate Chael but the more I read the more I like him. We need characters like this in MMA. As big as a fan of GSP as I am, it would be boring as hell if every fighter was like him. 

That said, Wandy is god so I hope Chael gets (axe) murdered after Silva is done with Leben.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Ok thanks, not able to see the link cause I'm at work lol.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Here you go bud.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Tyson Fury said:


> Here you go bud.


beat me to it. 

y'all quit trying to rewrite it. Chael didn't act scared or intimidated. He acted professional.

Luckily for wandy who wouldn't stand a chance against Chael in a car.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)




----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

> "Money can't buy happiness, but it can buy ringside tickets to Wandy's next humiliating loss, and that's pretty much the same thing."


haha That's definitely going in my sig. Sonnen never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

oldfan said:


> honestly, I think he's trying to keep his name in Dana's head. Maybe he's trying to get dana to say **** the CSAC let's do it in Brazil.
> 
> One way or another we'll hear the words "Back by popular demand" soon.


He better keep his roidy ass out of Brasil...seriously...
As for this being the most active thread of the forum, i´d agree on that, since two guys keep pushing this thread up.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Soakked said:


> He didn't say anything to Wandy when Wandy confronted him about his comments directed towards Minotouro. Always a big man when his opponent isn't around him. Does any have that video of Wandy and Sonnen in the Car?


I give sonnen a pass at being a quiet bitch in the car. There are a lot of guys I'd rather not fight in a car, at the top of the list is wandy. There is no doubt in my mind if wandy had attacked chael in that car chael would have probably been killed if others didn't intervene. 

I don't dislike chael I just have wandys back


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Sonnen. You're funny, some of your lines make me laugh, but a few witty lines and a big mouth doesn't change the fact that he is a fraud, a cheat and a compulsive liar.

I said this in another thread but nothing would make my day more than to see Wand challenge Chael to a street fight, preferably some where in Brazil.

Then Chael would get his fat head soccer kicked and stomped all over the concrete, left lying there motionless in a pool of blood, with Wandy towering over him giving the; "Here in Brazil we have a rule"...... speech.

I'm pretty sick in the head me.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

That's true I would never want to corner a wolverine in a car even if I was a gorilla.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

xeberus said:


> I don't dislike chael *I just have wandys back*


Hell yeah!

... I wont waste my energy hatin on Chael he simply just not worth the time:sarcastic12:


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Wandy by submission!


----------



## zath the champ (Feb 13, 2008)

Everybody is scared of Axe Body Spray now......

I take it people have not seen this shocking report:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zvTRQr7ns8


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

zath the champ said:


> Everybody is scared of Axe Body Spray now......
> 
> I take it people have not seen this shocking report:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zvTRQr7ns8


Holy **** that was funny. "did you pour axe body spray on this dido?"


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

xeberus said:


> Chael sonnen:
> 
> -Felon
> 
> ...


Too bad Chael would beat Wanderlei into retirement if they fought.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Too bad Chael would massage Wanderlei into retirement if they fought.


Fixed that for you. :thumbsup:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Too bad Chael would beat Wanderlei into retirement if they fought.


word. wandy has been layed on by arona before sonnen is much better than arona


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> word. wandy has been layed on by arona before sonnen is much better than arona


The difference is Arona is a BJJ blackbelt, Sonnen is the easiest guy to submit in all of MMA. Also Wandy beat Arona.

I actually think Wandy could submit the whitebelt here like every other brazilian has.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

mmaswe82 said:


> The difference is Arona is a BJJ blackbelt, Sonnen is the easiest guy to submit in all of MMA. Also Wandy beat Arona.
> 
> I actually think Wandy could submit the whitebelt here like every other brazilian has.


wandy i believe has only subbed one person in like 45 fights so sonnen hasnt been subbed in every fight, marquardt and okami have better bjj than wandy and they do nothing


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

I think Wandy's scrambles and and BJJ game are both highly under rated. Bare in mind, I'm talking about a prime Wand here. I'll never forget how easily he handled Dan Henderson back in his hay day and that was when Dan wanted to wrestle with him. Wandy just destroyed him.

What ever though, we all know a prime Wand>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>any version of Chael Sonnen and that's really all that matters.

I really don't think it's wise for Chael to be talking shit about him though, this is Wanderlei we're talking about here and he is a crazy mother fucker, it wouldn't suprise me if he did actually challenge Chael to a street fight.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> wandy i believe has only subbed one person in like 45 fights so sonnen hasnt been subbed in every fight, marquardt and okami have better bjj than wandy and they do nothing


Wandy doesn't really go for groundgame/submissions but that doesn't mean he can't. Prime Wand would f*ck Sonnen up & he might even win today. Also how does Okami have better BJJ than Wanderlei? he's a blackbelt and okami I believe does not have any hight level BJJ, he is Judo-based.



> What ever though, we all know a prime Wand>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>any version of Chael Sonnen and that's really all that matters


This!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

mmaswe82 said:


> Wandy doesn't really go for groundgame/submissions but that doesn't mean he can't. Prime Wand would f*ck Sonnen up & he might even win today. Also how does Okami have better BJJ than Wanderlei? he's a blackbelt and okami I believe does not have any hight level BJJ, he is Judo-based.
> 
> 
> 
> This!


okami survived with maia in bjj gi competition that is a feat in itself very good judo and bjj


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> word. wandy has been layed on by arona before sonnen is much better than arona


Arona is one of the best power grapplers in the history of the sport. Sonnen isn't even in his league. Sonnen can't even pass the guard and avoid being submitted, let alone positionally dominate larger men like Arona did easily in his career.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Arona is one of the best power grapplers in the history of the sport. Sonnen isn't even in his league. Sonnen can't even pass the guard and avoid being submitted, let alone positionally dominate larger men like Arona did easily in his career.


arona was on his ass the whole time against rampage and sonnen is a way better wrestler than rampage, its clear to me that its just all the hate blinding you guys, its ok to hate but at least know your facts and be realistic, this is all BS talk until june whatever when sonnen re applies


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

SMH


Where is Paulo Filho when you need him??


----------



## BJ Penn 101 (Jul 16, 2010)

how dare he pick on wandy , annoying criminal .


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Too bad Chael would beat Wanderlei into retirement if they fought.


You mean fight 'in a cage'... as opposed to, 'the street'... cause I will roll with Wandy if its the latter


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

attention said:


> You mean fight 'in a cage'... as opposed to, 'the street'... cause I will roll with Wandy if its the latter


Wand would beat him to death.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Is it a good thing that my hate for Chael is being replaced by pity?


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

These "hurr durr Wand would win a street fight blah blah" arguments are so f*cking retarded.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

In a cage, where it matters.

People can talk about Chael all they want, truth is, he's the number 2 middleweight in the world, even if you wanna take away his performance against Anderson, he still beat Okami and Marquardt fairly.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> In a cage, where it matters.
> 
> People can talk about Chael all they want, truth is, he's the number 2 middleweight in the world, even if you wanna take away his performance against Anderson, he still beat Okami and Marquardt fairly.


Truth is there are various number 2 middleweights in the world, and none of then is getting closer to the best MM*ARTIST* in the world, talent wise.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> In a cage, where it matters.
> 
> People can talk about Chael all they want, truth is, he's the number 2 middleweight in the world, even if you wanna take away his performance against Anderson, he still beat Okami and Marquardt fairly.


Maybe was the #2 guy before he fought silva, got submitted and failed a drug test. I mean the guy is pretty good, going 2-2 in his last four fights (finished twice) I think if he tightened some holes in his game he could be champ someday. Especially if he can beat his two biggest opponents.. The nsac and piss test.

When okami becomes champion it'll be interesting to see how chael is considered at the time.

I think I forgot about miller in sonnets fights I think that's 3-2 in last 5. Someone check I'm on mah iphone


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

*sonnench: Wand wins 22 fights in Japan!! In related news, Hulk Hogan pins the Iron Sheik.*

Come on, you've got to admit this pretty f'in funny! And Im a huge Wanderlei fan.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

I think Chael was roided out of his mind for the Okami and Nate fight's too.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Can someone explain to me what's so funny about this guy? He's not witty. He's not insightful. He just talks shit.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I found him funny a few times in the past, but when you insult Wandy...


----------

